# You're in busy area, expect a trip soon!



## Tom Oldman

"You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"
Lately, that is like an insult to me, I used to just stay in the supposedly "busy area" going the get that "expected trip soon." 
NOT A SINGLE TIME and sometimes I used to wait 20 minutes and all of sudden it would change to "We are finding you a trip"' seriously? not even one out of ten!!?? 
Now days, as soon as I see that stupid message, I drive away for several miles as far as I can and usually (not always) I get a trip. Just was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience with this? Thanks


----------



## Zaarc

I like seeing that message. I havent done this yet, but maybe if it says it is busy and you aren not getting any pings, turn on the rider app and see if there are lots of other ants around.


----------



## Ssgcraig

I never get a ping during "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon." I learned this a long time ago, it's Ubers way of balancing where drivers are.


----------



## Tom Oldman

Exactly my thought and I agree, it's all software manipulations. I always say, Uber, Lyft etc are software companies, for example; they have ants and riders on the same monitor. It's up to them how to manipulate the game'and so on.


----------



## Pax Collector

Or the "Opportunities near by" pop up which requires you to drive several miles away.

A good rule of thumb is to do the opposite of what the app tells you.


----------



## Zaarc

I'm going to try an experiment today and not drive anywhere from anywhere until I get a new ping. I've gotten them in my driveway before so I will start there and see what happens. Whenever I drop someone off I will drive out of sight and just sit. I'm bringing a book with me. I just want to try it to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Zaarc said:


> I'm going to try an experiment today and not drive anywhere from anywhere until I get a new ping. I've gotten them in my driveway before so I will start there and see what happens. Whenever I drop someone off I will drive out of sight and just sit. I'm bringing a book with me. I just want to try it to see if it makes any difference.


You don't already do this? What a waste of fuel. Unless a trip takes me into deep NH, I just sit and wait for the next ping.


----------



## Zaarc

Yeah well, im new. I have been trying to work my way near a train station or something, but now i realize i am probably wasting time and mileage.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Zaarc said:


> Yeah well, im new. I have been trying to work my way near a train station or something, but now i realize i am probably wasting time and mileage.


All good, wasn't trying to bust balls. Things will come to you over time.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Zaarc said:


> Yeah well, im new. I have been trying to work my way near a train station or something, but now i realize i am probably wasting time and mileage.


Then you will find what works best for you in your market. Where I am, I have 8 or 10, what I call "high yield" locations. After I drop off I head to one of those (whichever is closest). If no ping comes during my drive to one, I will sit there until I get a ping. Normally 5 minutes. It's kind of a hybrid of the "drive looking for pings" and sit and wait.


----------



## Tom Oldman

Yes, just do the opposite, and I'm doing it, I leave the area. That "Busy Area" signal, is game played by the programmers with ants and riders. As mentioned by one other member; having the riders app and watching where the ants are comes handy. Also, I watch how fast the ant appear and disappear in an area, frequency of disappearance is a reliable signal.


----------



## cumonohito

If it is so busy, why I did not get a stacked pin?


----------



## Cdub2k

Zaarc said:


> Yeah well, im new. I have been trying to work my way near a train station or something, but now i realize i am probably wasting time and mileage.


The best way to save on fuel is just to park it and wait for a PING. You know your city better than I do. So you should know the good areas by now. If you are already in a good area at a good time there is no reason to move. Just find a parking lot somewhere and just wait. Stop driving around wasting gas and putting dead miles on your vehicle. If you live in a good neighborhood where you can get a ride on the APP you should turn your APP on in your livingroom and just wait for a PING to start your Uber Day/Evening

Sometimes you have to dead mile to a working area or back home. Those occasions are rare enough that it won't hurt you overall. Last year I made about 12.7K while putting a little shy of 12K miles on my car with Uber. You should strive for $1 a mile. Wasting miles driving around aimlessly is not cost effective!


cumonohito said:


> If it is so busy, why I did not get a stacked pin?


Or better yet. If it is so busy why isn't it surging?

Have you ever noticed that it doesn't say "it's busy" when a surge is in the area. 
Nor does it say "Opportunities Near By" when there is clearly a surge a mile or 2 down the road. Why doesn't those messages pop up then??

The answer is clearly they are trying to manipulate you. So your best bet is to simply ignore their messages.


----------



## hrswartz

Tom Oldman said:


> "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"
> Lately, that is like an insult to me, I used to just stay in the supposedly "busy area" going the get that "expected trip soon."
> NOT A SINGLE TIME and sometimes I used to wait 20 minutes and all of sudden it would change to "We are finding you a trip"' seriously? not even one out of ten!!??
> Now days, as soon as I see that stupid message, I drive away for several miles as far as I can and usually (not always) I get a trip. Just was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience with this? Thanks


It's a friggin' joke... Uber wants to see how many idiots will chase trips and surges... Fool me once shame on you... fool me twice shame on me...
I stage and wait and don't care one bit what's surging or if I'm in a busy area... I've found both to be Uber lie #1... jusy sayin' 
ps. I'm also independently wealthy so my business model might be a little different than someone trying to make a living off Ubering....


----------



## Tom Oldman

What is a stacked pin?? Thank you


----------



## cumonohito

Tom Oldman said:


> What is a stacked pin?? Thank you


When you already have a rider, and a pin comes in for a pick up right after you finish your current ride. Stacked as in as soon as you swipe, end and rate your current ride you are already given the pick up address of the new ride.


----------



## Tom Oldman

Thank you for the explanation regarding double stack. that makes sense.


----------



## cumonohito

No problem, don't confused that with POOL RIDES, as you will be added additional riders if doing pool, provided of course they request pool service. Good luck.


----------



## Lythium

From my experience it seems like that notification is linked to specific areas, not necessarily where it is actually busy at the moment. I drive the Friday and Saturday night bar rushes in Jacksonville, FL and usually end up driving through downtown on my way home after 3:00am when it is basically dead, but I still see that message scrolling away.


----------



## Friendly Jack

hrswartz said:


> It's a friggin' joke... Uber wants to see how many idiots will chase trips and surges... Fool me once shame on you... fool me twice shame on me...
> I stage and wait and don't care one bit what's surging or if I'm in a busy area... I've found both to be Uber lie #1... jusy sayin'
> ps. I'm also independently wealthy so my business model might be a little different than someone trying to make a living off Ubering....


What constitutes "independently wealthy"?


----------



## hrswartz

More than a buck two eighty in the savings account... Why would you ask?


----------



## Friendly Jack

hrswartz said:


> More than a buck two eighty in the savings account... Why would you ask?


I was simply trying to determine if I, too, was independently wealthy (as contrasted with dependently wealthy) and therefore able to benefit by your methodology. Wealth, as I'm sure you know, is a rather subjective concept.


----------



## Lythium

hrswartz said:


> More than a buck two eighty in the savings account... Why would you ask?


Because any time that someone says they have so much money they don't need to drive, but choose to do so anyway it sounds like they're either f*ucking around with everyone, are full of it, or have lost their damn minds! I mean I like to drive, and Uber does supplement the income I make from my full-time job, but if I could afford to stop I most certainly would!


----------



## hrswartz

Lythium said:


> Because any time that someone says they have so much money they don't need to drive, but choose to do so anyway it sounds like they're either f*ucking around with everyone, are full of it, or have lost their damn minds! I mean I like to drive, and Uber does supplement the income I make from my full-time job, but if I could afford to stop I most certainly would!


None of those endearing terms apply to me... just informin' ya... if you really MUST know... I drive to meet interesting people AND for a couple of peso's to play golf in the warmer months... My sincere wish for you and those like you is when you reach my age you were smart enough to put away some of those spectacular earnings but, alas, given the way your mind expresses itself there is little hope... just sayin'


----------



## Friendly Jack

hrswartz said:


> More than a buck two eighty in the savings account... Why would you ask?


Commenting further... I was discussing the concept of wealth with a guy I met once a long time ago and he said that if you need to consider whether or not you are wealthy, well, then you're not. Similarly, he thought, if you need to consider whether or not you can afford something, well, then you can't.

I have always remembered that conversation throughout my life and have therefore certainly never considered myself wealthy. Also, my frequent need to consider whether or not I could afford a significant purchase led me to heed his advice and save that money instead. In the long run, I benefited greatly and am better off because of it today, quite comfortable, but still driving Uber and Lyft, dependently unwealthy.


----------



## hrswartz

Yo, Friendly Jack... I gotta tip fer y'all... buy silver... just saying'


----------



## Friendly Jack

hrswartz said:


> Yo, Friendly Jack... I gotta tip fer y'all... buy silver... just saying'


Thanks for the suggestion. Silver has been sluggish the last couple years so maybe now is a good time to buy. If only I could see the future, then all these investing decisions would be so much easier!


----------



## hrswartz

Right you are...


----------



## cumonohito

Just don't try to be like the Hunt brothers in the 70's.


----------



## hrswartz

Ya... the infamous Hunt bros...

"Whatever the motive, it was a bet that went historically sour. The debt-fueled boom and bust of the global silver market not only decimated the Hunt fortune, but threatened to take down the U.S. financial system. 

The panic of “Silver Thursday” took place over 35 years ago, but it still raises questions about the nature of financial manipulation. While many view the Hunt brothers as members of a long succession of white collar crooks, from Charles Ponzi to Bernie Madoff, others see the endearingly eccentric Texans as the victims of overstepping regulators and vindictive insiders who couldn’t stand the thought of being played by a couple of southern yokels."

But I still offer the advice of purchasing the metal... just don't try to buy it all!... just pontificatin'


----------



## cumonohito

hrswartz, seems that we might be similar in age, among other things. Yes, I was a bit younger then, but I have seen how this type of control has evolved over the years in many forms to circumvent regulations. Regardless, sometimes is best to be early in. There are numerous schemes out there that promise richness, but it cost you money to get in and participate on it. The pyramid scheme has been changed over and over again. My dad dabble a lot in gold, krugerand, maple leaf, liberty eagle. Me personally, the most beautiful coin in my opinion is the Morgan dollar.


----------



## Lythium

hrswartz said:


> None of those endearing terms apply to me... just informin' ya... if you really MUST know... I drive to meet interesting people AND for a couple of peso's to play golf in the warmer months... My sincere wish for you and those like you is when you reach my age you were smart enough to put away some of those spectacular earnings but, alas, given the way your mind expresses itself there is little hope... just sayin'


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be offensive. I fit squarely into the "lost your damn mind" category myself so I didn't mean that as an insult! In all honesty the way your comment came across it sounded like bragging at first, however given your explanation it makes more sense, so I thank you for clarifying.

As for my future, there is a glimmer... I was in college when 9/11 happened, so I left school to join the Army and serve my country. After I got out of the Army my wife and I both had excellent jobs, but life and economic downturns happen, so we found ourselves starting over with four kids. I now work a full time job during the week, take care of the family at night, am finishing the degree that I started before I joined the Army, and drive Uber at night on the weekends to make a little extra cash. Overall I'm a hard worker who does anything and everything to provide for my family, while also doing everything I can to better myself, so hope does exist!

I have always had a love for cars and driving, and have excellent customer service skills, so I know what you mean by enjoying the interaction with interesting people. Given the negativity we see on this site it's nice to talk to someone who actually enjoys driving. For me there is some of that enjoyment, but in my situation it equates to missing time with my wife after the kids are asleep, and not sleeping the way that I know I should, so if I had the chance to give it up I definitely would! I hope there are no hard feelings, and wish you the best of luck out on the road!


----------



## Friendly Jack

hrswartz said:


> Right you are...


On a different subject, I saw your signature line and couldn't help thinking (with inspirational attribution to Mark Twain)...

"If you have to remember something, remember to tell the truth." -- Friendly Jack


----------



## hrswartz

Amen... but once in awhile even I, yes I, fail miserably


----------



## FLKeys

Tom Oldman said:


> "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"
> Lately, that is like an insult to me, I used to just stay in the supposedly "busy area" going the get that "expected trip soon."
> NOT A SINGLE TIME and sometimes I used to wait 20 minutes and all of sudden it would change to "We are finding you a trip"' seriously? not even one out of ten!!??
> Now days, as soon as I see that stupid message, I drive away for several miles as far as I can and usually (not always) I get a trip. Just was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience with this? Thanks


I am guessing it is just another method of Uber to get drivers to stay where they are if the are spread out enough to Ubers liking. This combined with the fake surges to get drivers to relocate is all mind games in my opinion.


----------



## Lythium

FLKeys said:


> I am guessing it is just another method of Uber to get drivers to stay where they are if the are spread out enough to Ubers liking. This combined with the fake surges to get drivers to relocate is all mind games in my opinion.


Uber does love their mind-f**kery! I think anyone who has been driving for awhile is used to it now. Independent research is definitely the key, because as I've heard here before doing the exact opposite of what they suggest is the way to go sometimes. When all of the ants are busy chasing the surge or sticking to "busy" areas there are a lot of people in between those areas who still need rides.

Food for thought for new drivers: If you know the areas and times that a surge will form, think of where all of those people came from. Most of the people who go to places like Town Center or the bars downtown don't live there. Plan ahead to catch them on the way to a busy area, as well as for when they're going to leave it.


----------



## TedJ

Tom Oldman said:


> "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"
> Lately, that is like an insult to me, I used to just stay in the supposedly "busy area" going the get that "expected trip soon."
> NOT A SINGLE TIME and sometimes I used to wait 20 minutes and all of sudden it would change to "We are finding you a trip"' seriously? not even one out of ten!!??
> Now days, as soon as I see that stupid message, I drive away for several miles as far as I can and usually (not always) I get a trip. Just was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience with this? Thanks


Yeah No Kidding. I head out of those areas as it's a scam.Just drive in any direction. If it was really a busy area it would be surging. But they think we are too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Steve_TX

cumonohito said:


> No problem, don't confused that with POOL RIDES, as you will be added additional riders if doing pool, provided of course they request pool service. Good luck.


I was driving a Lyft pax yesterday, not Lyft Shared, just regular Lyft. Then I got the stacked ping, Lyft-style, where they give you a pax before you drop off your current pax and announce "_another pax has been added to your queue._" No problem, I've had a few of those before. However, I get another ping and "_another pax has been added to your queue..._" (for a second time) WTF? They stacked me with a couple of Lyft Shared pax. I waited until I dropped off my regular Lyft pax, then I canceled both Lyft Shared pax.

Sorry, but I refuse to drive Lyft Share or Uber Pool, unless I'm chasing a ride bonus. And even then, I refuse them from time-to-time.


----------



## Coyotex

If you think of this logically, the "you're in a busy area" thing should also have surges attached to it, right? Isn't the definition of a surge is to get ants to that area because there's extra action in it? Then, wouldn't extra action = busy? Still being new, I fell for that "busy area" thing a couple of times. Just yesterday, I wanted to see just how "busy" this area was, so I waited a HOUR in a "busy area" and got nothing. Oh, I wasn't just sitting there, I ran some errands, did some shopping and got a bite to eat. But...an HOUR!? Things that make you go.....hmmmmmmm.


----------



## StickShiftUber

Don't forget about the "Opportunity nearby"!


----------



## MissT.Miami

Zaarc said:


> I'm going to try an experiment today and not drive anywhere from anywhere until I get a new ping. I've gotten them in my driveway before so I will start there and see what happens. Whenever I drop someone off I will drive out of sight and just sit. I'm bringing a book with me. I just want to try it to see if it makes any difference.


That is literally what i do every time i drive for lyft. Leave my house with lyft app on. I live 10 min away from a small city center so i drive to there, slowly. I find a parking spot and wait for a ping. Usually i wait about 10 min. If it takes longer, i move one mile away or do a driving loop for 2 minutes and then park somewhere to wait. 
Even in Miami during low peak hours I get a match within 20 minutes max.


----------



## Jahzara

I tend to get requests just fine when I get that message. Usually 1-3 minutes. There have been a small handful of times I’ve waited a bit longer than usual or have seen the message change back to generic “finding trips” but that’s only like 20% of the time.


----------



## JPaiva

Tom Oldman said:


> "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"
> Lately, that is like an insult to me, I used to just stay in the supposedly "busy area" going the get that "expected trip soon."
> NOT A SINGLE TIME and sometimes I used to wait 20 minutes and all of sudden it would change to "We are finding you a trip"' seriously? not even one out of ten!!??
> Now days, as soon as I see that stupid message, I drive away for several miles as far as I can and usually (not always) I get a trip. Just was wondering if anyone else has had the same experience with this? Thanks


I stopped believing this message at 4am when I was in a deserted parking lot without any other cars or people in sight for blocks.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Tom Oldman said:


> "You're in busy area, expect a trip soon"


_"This is CNN." 
:whistling:_


----------



## NotanEmployee

They say it indicates lots of people have the rider app open. I find if I open the rider app it shows tons of drivers in the area and I'm betting they all have the app open causing this notification. I've decided if I ever see that to drive the hell out of there because it's saturated with drivers and I'll never get a ping.


----------



## Tom Oldman

NotanEmployee said:


> They say it indicates lots of people have the rider app open. I find if I open the rider app it shows tons of drivers in the area and I'm betting they all have the app open causing this notification. I've decided if I ever see that to drive the hell out of there because it's saturated with drivers and I'll never get a ping.


Good point. It's very much possible and makes sense.


----------



## ANT 7

They got rid of this notice in our market.

Like everything else from Uber, trying to manipulate you, it's a lie.


----------

